# Futuro de los servicios técnicos.



## micropepe (Mar 27, 2013)

Veo por aquí un montón de consultas por averias, pero mi consulta es si creeis que los servicios técnicos tienen futuro. Por algún sitio he leido que todo lo que se venda en un supermercado, su reparación no dá de comer, de los modernos TV hay poca información y pocos repuestos. He soñado siempre con tener mi servicio técnico propio y aun me queda ilusión, pero no sé si esto me puede dar de comer.

No sé si por aquí leen profesionales del sector, estoy pensando en estudiar algo el curso que viene, y me gustaría tener opinión al respecto, el ciclo de equipos electrónicos de consumo tiene parte de electrónica general, y otra parte importante de radio, tv, sonido, video, etc... pero si no tiene futuro, me iré por otro camino.

Gracias por todo. Un abrazo.


----------



## analogico (Mar 28, 2013)

micropepe dijo:


> Veo por aquí un montón de consultas por averias, pero mi consulta es si creeis que los servicios técnicos tienen futuro. Por algún sitio he leido que todo lo que se venda en un supermercado, su reparación no dá de comer, de los modernos TV hay poca información y pocos repuestos. He soñado siempre con tener mi servicio técnico propio y aun me queda ilusión, pero no sé si esto me puede dar de comer.
> 
> No sé si por aquí leen profesionales del sector, estoy pensando en estudiar algo el curso que viene, y me gustaría tener opinión al respecto, el ciclo de equipos electrónicos de consumo tiene parte de electrónica general, y otra parte importante de radio, tv, sonido, video, etc... pero si no tiene futuro, me iré por otro camino.
> 
> Gracias por todo. Un abrazo.




estudiar para saber
solamente

lamentablemente los articulos electronicos se han convertido en material desechable,
si no esta perfecto, o a la moda  terminan en la basura

luego esta el problema tecnico
  no hay  informacion, no diagramas, smd no legible
  la pieza no existe  como repuesto
  la  caja es totalamente   sellada, no puedes abrir para reparar o no puedes cerrar
  los componente smd son demasiado pueqeños necesitas microscopios y herramientas          especiales

y por supuesto la incertidumbre
nunca  se puede estar seguro de que la reparacion sea la reparacion antes de hacerla,
por lo que dificilmente se pueden hacer presupuestos de antemano sin probar repuestos


----------



## nipkow (Sep 29, 2013)

Buenas , Srs. colegas:

Desde hace más de 20 años me dedico a la reparación de productos de electrónica de consumo, especialmente televisores- Poseo un taller y tienda propio en una localidad de 20.000 habitantes al sur de España, y debo decir que este oficio me ha permitido vivir con holgura durante mucho tiempo.
 Antes se reparaban muchos televisores de tubo o CRT, cada vez menos, y ahora tambien los de LCD. 

Desde mis comienzos en este oficio he pasado por varias etapas de adaptación a nuevas tecnologías. Todos sabemos que en este oficio nuestro tocamos productos que evolucionan rapidamente , y a veces tan rapidamente que antes de que te des cuenta a dejado de ser rentable; cosa que pasó con los reproductores de DVD o de CD, por ejemplo, ya que el precio ha bajado tanto que cualquier reparación más o menos importante no es viable.

Cuando los televisores LCD empezaron a proliferar aún estaban a un precio relativamente elevado y por consiguiente las reparaciones eran interesantes desde un punto de vista económico, puesto que los presupuestos eran aceptados en su mayoría  aún siendo elevados en comparación con los que se daban para un televisor CRT.

Pero estamos llegando a un punto donde se nos hace bastante difícil salir adelante; el precio de estos nuevos aparatos ha bajado tanto que ya los clientes no estan dispuestos a pagar averías que supongan un desembolso demasiado alto en comparación con la compra de un producto nuevo. 

No se si esta circunstancia que nos toca vivir en España es similar en otros paises, supongo que si, y esto acompañado a lo complicado de conseguir repuestos y los altos precios que estos tienen, además del rápido avance tecnológico de la industria electrónica me hace dudar mucho de mi (nuestro) futuro más inmediato.

¿Cuanto aguantaremos "al pié del cañón"?
¿Que alternativas tenemos?...
... y no me digan que repare smartphones o tablets porque todo esto es más de lo mismo, como dicen por ahí, "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana".

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2013)

Bienvenido al Foro , moví tu mensaje ya que el tema existía , y tenés otro similar :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/verdadera-duda-reparar-tv-aqui-unos-anos-me-servir-49865/

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Sep 29, 2013)

Pues si, el gremio lo tiene negro muy negro.


----------



## nipkow (Oct 5, 2013)

¿Conocen algún foro de técnicos donde se puede hablar de estos temas, es decir, de la economía del sector o estrategias ante la crisis y no sólo de tecnología o reparaciones?...parece que por aquí no interesan mucho estos temas...
Saludos.


----------

